# Wasn't a Hard Decision



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been bouncing a few watch's back & forth trying to make the best pick for me and which one would light a fire under me. Well it came down to the Helson SM 600 & AD BS100 on mesh, I know there is a price difference but that wasn't the deciding factor. For about three weeks now I've been in many threads that covered both, good & bad and the _*Aquadive BS100SS*_ came out the _*clear winner in my eyes*_ and for me I just stepped up my game a few notches. They said by Thurs or Friday it will on my door step and I can't wait. Wrist shots will be available soon................


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

nam6869usmc: Congrats on a fine purchase. I am sure that it will NOT disappoint you in any way. If there is anything AD can do for you sir, please do not hesitate in asking.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome choice - congrats! I'm excited for you, so looking forward to your unboxing thread later in the week. :-!


----------



## diverforever300 (Jul 23, 2012)

nam6869usmc said:


> I've been bouncing a few watch's back & forth trying to make the best pick for me and which one would light a fire under me. Well it came down to the Helson SM 600 & AD BS100 on mesh, I know there is a price difference but that wasn't the deciding factor. For about three weeks now I've been in many threads that covered both, good & bad and the Aquadive BS100SS came out the clear winner in my eyes and for me I just stepped up my game a few notches. They said by Thurs or Friday it will on my door step and I can't wait. Wrist shots will be available soon................


Fantastic DIVER ,,,!!!! Best compliments . One of the best Union watch/ mesi bracelet i've ever seen. Bravo!


----------



## diverforever300 (Jul 23, 2012)

diverforever300 said:


> Fantastic DIVER ,,,!!!! Best compliments . One of the best Union watch/ mesi bracelet i've ever seen. Bravo!


And more....it seems a vintage DOXA with great mesh bracelet .B E A U T I T U L !!!!


----------



## bryann (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,

Wow congrats on your purchase :-! That is a stunning piece. Really looking forward to you pic's ones you received it. For now just enjoy the waiting;-)

Bryan


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Great choice. Congrats.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats!!!...and welcome to the Aquadive family :-!

Excellent decision IMO....you're going to love it


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## postur (Nov 6, 2011)

Great choice, you are going to have a great experience with the 100 SS


----------



## centaur (Jun 3, 2010)

nam6869usmc: It's funny that you were choosing between the AD and SM because the watch that I got right before my AD Bronze/Black was the SM 600 (black dial/black bezel), which was sold to fund the AD, and I have no regrets at all. It's not to say that Helson doesn't make a good watch, but there's absolutely no comparison when it comes to an AD from the way the case is finished to their customer support.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

I have the same watch and it is still in my weekly lineup. Soon will be receiving the BS 100 bronze. Enjoy.


----------



## PloProf Pimp (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome to the club! And no thread crapping tolerated here on the official Aquadive fan and owner forum either. :-d


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

PloProf Pimp said:


> Welcome to the club! And no thread crapping tolerated here on the official Aquadive fan and owner forum either. :-d


Thread crapping happened way to fast over on the DF>LOL. Funny though, I think the SM 600 is a quality time piece. A saying in the 'Nam' (It Don't Mean Nothing).
Can't wait to put this watch on my wrist.


----------



## PloProf Pimp (Aug 9, 2007)

nam6869usmc said:


> Thread crapping happened way to fast over on the DF>LOL. Funny though, I think the SM 600 is a quality time piece. A saying in the 'Nam' (It Don't Mean Nothing).
> Can't wait to put this watch on my wrist.


The Helson SM600 is a cool watch. I've owned the Helson SM1000. As for thread crappers,

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/what-happened-our-friend-bedlam-725522.html


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

PloProf Pimp said:


> The Helson SM600 is a cool watch. I've owned the Helson SM1000. As for thread crappers,
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/what-happened-our-friend-......-725522.html


Well, when you keep putting your hand in the Gator's mouth you are going to get bit and bit hard. I'm a visitor in this house and can be escorted to the door at anytime. 







Now to what's really important, My BS100 on mesh arrived in (Newark NJ) this morning and I will be wearing it tomorrow here in central Pa. and that's what matters. A big |>|>|>|> on the whole buying experience with Aquadive, and |>|>|>|> with their shipping intransit time..


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

nam6869usmc said:


> Now to what's really important, My BS100 on mesh arrived in (Newark NJ) this morning and I will be wearing it tomorrow here in central Pa. and that's what matters. A big |>|>|>|> on the whole buying experience with Aquadive, and |>|>|>|> with their shipping intransit time..


I feel your excitement.....I too have a very special package arriving tomorrow from Aquadive:-!

Looking forward to the unveiling of your BS100 on mesh!!!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## PloProf Pimp (Aug 9, 2007)

nam6869usmc said:


> Well, when you keep putting your hand in the Gator's mouth you are going to get bit and bit hard. I'm a visitor in this house and can be escorted to the door at anytime.
> View attachment 773209
> 
> Now to what's really important, My BS100 on mesh arrived in (Newark NJ) this morning and I will be wearing it tomorrow here in central Pa. and that's what matters. A big |>|>|>|> on the whole buying experience with Aquadive, and |>|>|>|> with their shipping intransit time..


Looks like someone crapped a little too much in that thread I posted, as its now gone. You're right on being a visitor in this house, and you never crap in your own house.

Congrats on the new Aquadive! Yep, I agree on the thumbs up. Post pics when you get it.


----------



## PloProf Pimp (Aug 9, 2007)

Spring-Diver said:


> I feel your excitement.....I too have a very special package arriving tomorrow from Aquadive:-!
> 
> Looking forward to the unveiling of your BS100 on mesh!!!
> 
> ...


Cool, post pics and congrats! :-!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

PloProf Pimp said:


> Cool, post pics and congrats! :-!


Thanks and will do...I've been tracking the shipment off and on through out day :-d It left Memphis TN just a little while ago....it should be delivered by 10:30 am PST :-!

I'm so freaking excited!!! :-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

PloProf Pimp said:


> and you never crap in your own house.


Lol. I actually prefer crapping in my own house I just try to remember to flush!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Pictures? We'd love to see them.... man... I need to get the BS100 SS out of my head....


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Zenrag said:


> Pictures? We'd love to see them.... man... I need to get the BS100 SS out of my head....


A fantatic piece and the quality is over the top...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks Awesome.... thanks for the pictures. Mesh looks fantastic!


----------



## bryann (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,

Congrats from my site on this stunning diver,....wear it in good health and enjoy:-!

Bryan


----------

